# Orbea Opal in blue



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone seen or have a pic of an Orbea Opal in blue? I'm stuck between silver and blue, and really think I want the blue, but would like to see a "live" picture rather than the "catalog" picture. Real life pics look different.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

I can't speak for the Opal, but I would say that if the blue is the same paint as is used on the Orca, the blue really pops. I'd describe it as "electric". The same with the red Opal, which I have seen in person. I'd personally prefer the blue; with the greater amount of carbon weave relative to the Orca, I think more color in the accents will stand out better than the silver.

Also, this pic from Pez....


----------

